# Rides near Blacksburg/ Virginia Tech



## BendBiker (Jul 22, 2006)

Hey All-

Me and a few roadie friends are migrating south for spring to do some riding in blacksburg VA et environs. Anyone know any good routes around that area to ride. We plan to ride a bunch the whole week but some local know how would be killer helpful :thumbsup: 

Thanks a bunch,


----------



## justtim (Mar 13, 2007)

http://www.cycling.org.vt.edu/?page_id=11


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

http://www.cyclingdoubleheader.com/documents/MomMap2009.pdf


----------



## freethinker (Sep 10, 2009)

I would avoid Prices Fork Rd between Prices Fork and Peppers Ferry Rd. And US460 has heavy traffic at times, especially between Blacksburg and Christiansburg. Just about everything else is great. Bring some gears...it's kinda hilly.


----------

